# Sigma 500mm f4 or f5.6 OS lens - any hopes of one??



## FarQinell (Feb 27, 2012)

Canon new lens prices are climbing into the stratosphere.
Opening here for an upgrade of the Sigma 500/4.5 to an f4 with OS - at say 50-60% of the price of the latest Canon equivalent.
Question is how good is Sigma's OS system?
Time for Sigma, Sony or even Pentax to produce some competition to C and N who seem to have the long lens market to themselves.
Once had a Sigma 100-300mm f4 - a very good well made lens - I'm sorry I sold it!


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 19, 2012)

FarQinell said:


> Canon new lens prices are climbing into the stratosphere.
> Opening here for an upgrade of the Sigma 500/4.5 to an f4 with OS - at say 50-60% of the price of the latest Canon equivalent.
> Question is how good is Sigma's OS system?
> Time for Sigma, Sony or even Pentax to produce some competition to C and N who seem to have the long lens market to themselves.
> Once had a Sigma 100-300mm f4 - a very good well made lens - I'm sorry I sold it!



Not really interested in a prime but a better quality zoom that ends at 500mm would be great. Maybe a 100-500MM F4-5.6 priced at $2000-2500 but with excellent optics IE sharp wide open not only at f8+.


----------



## FarQinell (Jul 2, 2012)

Excuse me for re-opening this thread.
Just wondering whether anyone has any news of a new Sigma 500/4.5 with OS?
Surely one is due soon!!!


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2012)

FarQinell said:


> Once had a Sigma 100-300mm f4 - a very good well made lens - I'm sorry I sold it!


If you had it back in the analog days don't. Maybe it was very good optically but it is almost certain that it wouldn't work with the DSLRs.

I have the same issue with an old Sigma 14mm. It works on my 5DmkII only when it is left at fully open apperture and ... nothing else. The same for the older Sigma 500mm f/4.5 (NOT the one with stabilizer, neither EX models if there are any).


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 2, 2012)

Were I Sigma, I would totally crack out a new 600 5.6... They do have a 800 5.6, but not os...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

why not get a 120-300 OS and a 2x Teleconverter then you have 240-600 f5.6 with the latest OS

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sigma-120-300mm-f-2-8-EX-DG-OS-APO-HSM-AF-Canon-1-Year-Warranty-/230769031793?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item35bae7fa71


----------



## FarQinell (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> why not get a 120-300 OS and a 2x Teleconverter then you have 240-600 f5.6 with the latest OS
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sigma-120-300mm-f-2-8-EX-DG-OS-APO-HSM-AF-Canon-1-Year-Warranty-/230769031793?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item35bae7fa71



No thanks.

A good prime will always beat a zoom - particularly a zoom + TC - is the reason why!


----------



## canon816 (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't know what your budget is, but you could go old school and pick up a Canon 500mm f/4.5 or Canon 600mm f/4 lens. Neither have IS, but optically they will knock the socks off of any prime lens Sigma currently makes in that same prime focal length.

Depending on what your budget is and what condition you find acceptable you could find something for 3-4k range. They pop up frequently enough on e-Bay and Fred Miranda.

I bought an old NON-IS 600mm 6 months ago and it is an outstanding lens and $10K less then the new one...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

or a 600 f4.5 FD if you can live with manual focus and an edmika adaptor
i got mine for $1400 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5103.0


----------



## FarQinell (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> or a 600 f4.5 FD if you can live with manual focus and an edmika adaptor
> i got mine for $1400
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5103.0



If I chose manual I think I would try the excellent Nikkor 500mm f4 P lens.
A few crop up in good condition sometimes on eBay.
Reputed to be very sharp wide open with bright image in the viewfinder to assist accurate focussing - results though would still be hit and miss!
Adaptors available EOS/Nikon with focus confirm.


----------

